# St Thomas' Hospital, Stockport



## Alley (Dec 22, 2007)

*St Thomas’ Hospital - Stockport*

St Thomas' was most recently a geriatric hospital, but originally Stockport Workhouse. SK3 8BL. It is a deceptively large site, and full of interesting details. Destined to be converted to housing pretty soon.







There's a clock tower which is a large room, with three clock faces set into its walls. 
Unfortunately no mechanisms left, but here's the views through two of the the clock-hand holes:


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks good, Did the mortuary have a slab? I'd be interested to see anymore photos you've got.

RM


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful photos Alley. Some very interesting details indeed. Especially like the 2nd pic of broken stained glass and the bathroom one with the reflection in the puddle.

Cheers


----------



## Alley (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks.
No mortuary slab, just the fridges (with rollers, but no trays) and small chapel room.









I seem to have photoraphed all the empty bits, but there was actually a lot of stuff left in there. These are child sized:


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nicely done Alley, seen a few of your shots before but still good to see.


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 23, 2007)

I couple of year ago I worked for Stockport PTS & a couple of times I went to meetings at St Thomas's.

One of these were about part of site being redeveloped by Stockport College, which backs onto the land.

It seemed to be a made up of an odd mix of buildings, with the car park in the middle like a courtyard. 

I never spent enough time the to notice any sections were abandoned.


Not far away, opposite my current workplace is a warehouse that is currently an auction room, but is being converted into flats. 

It looks like it's being secured, so there's not much chance of sneaking in to take any photos.


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice work alley, enjoyed the photo's and the report. 

Simon-G


----------

